# Outfoxing The Scalpers



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I can see this being the norm within 5 years or so. Mostly for the big shows. First time I used it was for AC/DC in January. it increases TicketMasters bottom line but at least it will get rid of all the secondary re-sellers. It will also totally eliminate street scaplers if the concert is 100% paperless.



> Ticketmaster Entertainment Inc. has developed a new way to resell tickets that shuts out the brokers and scalpers it has long scorned, and instead keeps the profits for itself, musicians and venue owners.
> 
> The system relies on Ticketmaster’s “paperless” ticketing platform, which makes customers prove their purchase by showing a credit card and ID when they arrive at an event. Without paper tickets, there’s nothing for scalpers to resell.
> 
> ...


Source: Pollstar


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

They've been doing that here for all floor seats for a while now ... the scalpers just make you meet up with them at the stadium to get into the show. It was still almost impossible for anyone to get seats better than 200 level for AC/DC from anywhere but a radio station or scalper (at about 500% to 1000% markup).


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Ah yes

I know of a lot of grandmothers and grandfathers who are not impressed with this. T

ry explaining to an 80 year old she cannot buy her grand daughter Miley Cyrus tickets unless she also goes, shows in person, presents her credit card and multiple ID's too.

Then explain how her granddaughter cant just use her credit card number to buy the tickets.

Then explain that even means if she handed over the card to the granddaughter it still would not work.

Pfft, they sold the ticket, I think their ownership should end there. This was where we began to give up our 9/10s of the law and this is where we should start to take it back.

:rockon2: a concert ticket should be no different than my coffee pot, mine to drink the pleasures of, or sell.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

keeperofthegood said:


> Ah yes
> 
> I know of a lot of grandmothers and grandfathers who are not impressed with this. T
> 
> ...


That does raise a good point. I buy a lot of my Daughters tickets on my card/account. Goes to show that there is no perfect system


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Ticketmaster-just another spelling for greed.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I have not attended a concert since Willie Nelson in 1976. This is part of the reason why I gave it up.


----------

